# Car Accident - Move or Not



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I aways thought that if you have a bump you should always leave the car(s) where they are otherwise you get a fine.

A friend has just had a knock, did this and was fined for obstructing traffic. Despite getting the green paper and despite the fact that she was rear ended and the guy behind's car was immobilized, couldn't move, and technically was holding up the traffic.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Depends on the circumstances I guess, but in an ideal world, I'd get out, take pictures of where the car is, damage, etc, then move it out of the way.

It's not going to make much difference though because no matter how minor the damage and no matter how far away you are from the road, half of Asia will be slamming on their brakes to get a good look and making me take twice as long to get where I'm going.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> Depends on the circumstances I guess, but in an ideal world, I'd get out, take pictures of where the car is, damage, etc, then move it out of the way.
> 
> It's not going to make much difference though because no matter how minor the damage and no matter how far away you are from the road, half of Asia will be slamming on their brakes to get a good look and making me take twice as long to get where I'm going.


Quite right. Unless the car has given up on life completely, you are required to move your car either on to the hard shoulder or if there are no hard shoulder, to a safe place where it will not obstruct traffic.

In Abu Dhabi particularly, someone choosing to move their car or leave there to bring traffic to a complete halt, could be the difference between the rest of us getting home on the same day or not, albeit 3 hours after we started our journey.

I was rear-ended in Abu Dhabi last year and I moved my car into a nearby car park. Had I not done so, I would certainly have been fined as the accident happened close to a junction and I would have definitely obstructed traffic, which was quite heavy as it was.


----------

